# puppy biting feet



## B17_Fan (Apr 30, 2008)

We were told by the vet nurse that if he starts to bite our feet, we should distract him with a noise or get a chew toy for him. As he is a westie, I have since discovered that loud noises have no effect on Terriers. The chew toy does work sometimes. We also read that we should stand still and then he'll stop doing it because we are not reacting or playing with him. It is when he gets incredibly hyper that he bites and will not stop from any of the measures described. We can't stand still because he will really bite hard which really really hurts! He shows no interest in chew toys when he is biting like that. Would his behaviour warrant a time out? How else can we cope? Oh and also, he doesn't take any notice of the word NO!


----------



## Mourne (Mar 9, 2008)

B17_Fan said:


> We were told by the vet nurse that if he starts to bite our feet, we should distract him with a noise or get a chew toy for him. As he is a westie, I have since discovered that loud noises have no effect on Terriers. The chew toy does work sometimes. We also read that we should stand still and then he'll stop doing it because we are not reacting or playing with him. It is when he gets incredibly hyper that he bites and will not stop from any of the measures described. We can't stand still because he will really bite hard which really really hurts! He shows no interest in chew toys when he is biting like that. Would his behaviour warrant a time out? How else can we cope? Oh and also, he doesn't take any notice of the word NO!


hmm have you nicked my dog? that sounds exactly like my 11 week old beagle


----------



## B17_Fan (Apr 30, 2008)

lol........I don't think so...I'll double check.....no, it's definitely my westie! 
What advice have you been given about his/her biting? Is it a boy or a girl? Mines a little boy called Ollie. 

Glad to hear from someone who has got the same probs as me! Look forward to hearing back from you!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

Tyler did this when he was a puppy,and with razor sharp puppy teeth or needles it really hurts.

We used to let out a really loud ouch,scream say NO Biting etc and ignore him,no contact, sit on a chair with feet up till he calmed down.
Don't forget your puppy is probably starting to teeth,so he will need something hard to chew on,kongs are great with a filling inside,frozen carrots soothe sore gums too.


----------



## nevenoah (Mar 15, 2008)

my 18 weeks dachshund puppy does this and also bites the back of my legs when am walking away from her but we use the off word and it seems to be working, it doesnt work all of the time but she is starting to realise that off means no biting


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Our dog was exactly the same, I tried most methods to stop him he was about four months old when he eventually got the message. I isolated him to the kitchen for very short periods of time, did he sulk but that worked.

Turning your back or standing still to him was oh boy its easier to nip a static object. As a pup he used to lay with me on the settee and I daren't breath in case he woke up. 

I thought he was going to turn out to be an aggressive dog, but no its a puppy thing. I suspect Duke was younger than we were led to believe so he hadn't had the time he needed with his mum and litter mates.

I found that by carrying him say to the shops distracted him the sounds and smells were more interesting than my fingers.

Sue


----------



## Mourne (Mar 9, 2008)

B17_Fan said:


> lol........I don't think so...I'll double check.....no, it's definitely my westie!
> What advice have you been given about his/her biting? Is it a boy or a girl? Mines a little boy called Ollie.
> 
> Glad to hear from someone who has got the same probs as me! Look forward to hearing back from you!


the same advice as given here generally. She's a girl and we call her Pixie, which was a bad choice of name if dogs align their character to their name (she is REALLY mischievous); I now wish we had called her something calm and soothing, like "angelwhodoesn'tmakeapointofchewingwhatshecan'thave"


----------

